# Any Bruce Blitz viewers?



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

I do. I think he's hilarious and on point with most of his stuff. Though I do think him and his friends expect way too much wrestling out of a promotion that was never about the wrestling to begin with. 

He's on point about Cena though and I don't mind his rants. It's been over 8 fuckin years with this guy, it's understandable why he passionately hates him as much as he does.(or why everyone else does for that matter.)


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

177 said:


> I do. I think he's hilarious and on point with most of his stuff. Though I do think him and his friends expect way too much wrestling out of a promotion that was never about the wrestling to begin with.
> 
> He's on point about Cena though and I don't mind his rants. It's been over 8 fuckin years with this guy, it's understandable why he passionately hates him the way he does, or why everyone else does for that matter.


I don't think he's wrong about Cena, but he rides that horse into the ground. I use to find him hilarious to. Maybe its just the mood i'm in, but watching the latest my review, dude needs to relax.


----------



## PotatoSmasher (Sep 14, 2012)

I just started watching him again after the slew of bad Raw's, and I was more entertained watching his show. I love the vince impressions, the dirty jokes, and just the natural chemistry between them.

I don't agree with a lot of what they believe wrestling should be, but I get we're also different type of fans. I actually need to have engaging stories behind all the matches I watch or I get bored quickly, simply because I favor that side of wrestling more than the actual sport of it. They have the exact opposite philosophy and that's cool.

That said, I enjoyed Raw almost from start to finish this week, and I had a feeling they weren't going to feel the same. I watched the first couple minutes of his review and figured it was going to be rant mode the entire time from all the panelists and decided to skip it for this week.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

His videos are usually too long for my liking, but whenever he goes off on Cena it's usually some good stuff.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Why are his reviews longer than an entire Raw episode?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

PotatoSmasher said:


> I just started watching him again after the slew of bad Raw's, and I was more entertained watching his show. I love the vince impressions, the dirty jokes, and just the natural chemistry between them.
> 
> *I don't agree with a lot of what they believe wrestling should be, but I get we're also different type of fans. I actually need to have engaging stories behind all the matches I watch or I get bored quickly, simply because I favor that side of wrestling more than the actual sport of it. They have the exact opposite philosophy and that's cool.*
> 
> That said, I enjoyed Raw almost from start to finish this week, and I had a feeling they weren't going to feel the same. I watched the first couple minutes of his review and figured it was going to be rant mode the entire time from all the panelists and decided to skip it for this week.


I'm the same, i'm more of a storyline guy then i am an actual wrestling guy. Those guys are wrestling nerds, they aren't satisfied unless 180 mins of the show has in ring action. He times how much wrestling there is each and every week. I agree, this week was somewhat entertaining, but they are shitting all over it. Say what you like, you can at least usually find one redeeming aspect about the show, yet they never can.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah I started watching him at the beginning of this year. He is the best wrestling review source out there when it comes to the internet. He goes in depth, in to each match and the history of how bad the product has gotten. Oh and yeah he fucking hates John Cena and his Cena rants are hilarious. I'm at a point where I don't even watch RAW because it's so bad I just watch the review for the lols. I rather listen to someone rant about how bad RAW is for 3 hours then actually watch RAW itself. That's how fucking horrible it is.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Bruce Blitz is a fucking psychopath with limited wrestling knowledge who masquerades as a smark. He has surrounded himself with yes men in his shows who do nothing but second his opinions, that's not debate that' fucking theater. he's a drama queen who offers nothing of value to any of the topics he covers. UFC, NBA, Boxing, WWE, nothing but drivel all of it. You can find waaaay smarter people on WF than him, no problem. same goes for any sport he claims to be an "expert" of.


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

No. I don't watch his videos. The Wrestling Jesus is da real thing!


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Blommen said:


> Bruce Blitz is a fucking psychopath with limited wrestling knowledge who masquerades as a smark. He has surrounded himself with yes men in his shows who do nothing but second his opinions, that's not debate that' fucking theater. he's a drama queen who offers nothing of value to any of the topics he covers. UFC, NBA, Boxing, WWE, nothing but drivel all of it. You can find waaaay smarter people on WF than him, no problem. same goes for any sport he claims to be an "expert" of.


Bruce is okay, his same old shit Cena rants aside. The two guys that i can't stand are MG, i can't take anything he says seriously with his voice and that lisp. And Gritz, the wannabe gangsta.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I've heard him hear and there, mainly during the NBA playoffs. What I've gotten from the few listens is that he's an Attitude Era mark and worships Michael Jordan.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I am 45 mins into this weeks show, and they have spent all of it so far justifying their opinions to people emailing them to chill out.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I've looked around the channel but I'm not watching a two/three hour review of a show I just watched. I've seen some of the smaller videos where he just rants and they can be funny.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Youtube recommended me his RAW review about a month or so back, and I have to admit I was entertained and watched the majority of the video, and so the next couple of weeks I watched too. 
However, I ran into the exact same problem the OP did, namely that I've grown sick and tired of his constant obsessing over Cena. He's like Vince 2.0 in that regard, it's all about Cena all the time. Last week, I was truly excited to see what he had to say about RAW is Ambrose, but instead as I kept flipping forward in ever increasing increments of time to find out where the ACTUAL Raw Review started, the first hour or so was all about Cena. No nuance either, No "At least Ambrose basically told him to fuck off", no silver lining, nothing. I'm sorry but I like my Reviews with a little bit more grounds in reality. RAW could be a 2, and he'd give it a 2. Which is fine. But then RAW could be a 7, and he'd still give it a 2. At which point his review becomes pointless to me. Add to that the bar of yesmen at the bottom that seem to share the blitz hive mind and I can honestly say that after watching for like the last month or so with ever growing disinterest, I'm not even gonna bother this week. Because I liked RAW this week and see no need in hearing him trash it for 3 hours straight. 

Also (though of less importance) the whole self-agrandizing "there were bruce blitz signs on RAW blablabla" stuff is really :heyman


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Youtube recommended me his RAW review about a month or so back, and I have to admit I was entertained and watched the majority of the video, and so the next couple of weeks I watched too.
> However, I ran into the exact same problem the OP did, namely that I've grown sick and tired of his constant obsessing over Cena. He's like Vince 2.0 in that regard, it's all about Cena all the time. Last week, I was truly excited to see what he had to say about RAW is Ambrose, but instead as I kept flipping forward in ever increasing increments of time to find out where the ACTUAL Raw Review started, the first hour or so was all about Cena. No nuance either, No "At least Ambrose basically told him to fuck off", no silver lining, nothing. I'm sorry but I like my Reviews with a little bit more grounds in reality. RAW could be a 2, and he'd give it a 2. Which is fine. But then RAW could be a 7, and he'd still give it a 2. At which point his review becomes pointless to me. Add to that the bar of yesmen at the bottom that seem to share the blitz hive mind and I can honestly say that after watching for like the last month or so with ever growing disinterest, I'm not even gonna bother this week. Because I liked RAW this week and see no need in hearing him trash it for 3 hours straight.
> 
> *Also (though of less importance) the whole self-agrandizing "there were bruce blitz signs on RAW blablabla" stuff is really* :heyman


It hard to believe, given they're pretty much nobodies, but they are actually marks for themselves.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Youtube recommended me his RAW review about a month or so back, and I have to admit I was entertained and watched the majority of the video, and so the next couple of weeks I watched too.
> However, I ran into the exact same problem the OP did, namely that I've grown sick and tired of his constant obsessing over Cena. He's like Vince 2.0 in that regard, it's all about Cena all the time. Last week, I was truly excited to see what he had to say about RAW is Ambrose, but instead as I kept flipping forward in ever increasing increments of time to find out where the ACTUAL Raw Review started, the first hour or so was all about Cena. No nuance either, No "At least Ambrose basically told him to fuck off", no silver lining, nothing. I'm sorry but I like my Reviews with a little bit more grounds in reality. RAW could be a 2, and he'd give it a 2. Which is fine. But then RAW could be a 7, and he'd still give it a 2. At which point his review becomes pointless to me. Add to that the bar of yesmen at the bottom that seem to share the blitz hive mind and I can honestly say that after watching for like the last month or so with ever growing disinterest, I'm not even gonna bother this week. Because I liked RAW this week and see no need in hearing him trash it for 3 hours straight.
> 
> *Also (though of less importance) the whole self-agrandizing "there were bruce blitz signs on RAW blablabla" stuff is really* :heyman


Its hard to believe, given they're pretty much nobodies, but they are actually marks for themselves.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

the blitz team needs to stop watching RAW especially Mad Genius because imo WWE is not for them

they should stick to ROH and NJPW 

i need to be emotionally connected to the performers to enjoy

i dont enjoy just watching some random workers have a good match but thats all the ycare about is wrestling not storylines,not promos,not angles just in ring wrestling


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> I've heard him hear and there, mainly during the NBA playoffs. What I've gotten from the few listens is that he's an Attitude Era mark and worships Michael Jordan.


no way he is an attitude era mark with they way that whole team shit on so called soap opera storylines and just want wrestling

attitude era had even less wrestling on RAW


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, I watch them pretty frequently. I consider them to be my solace after a bad show. I find his rants pretty amusing, but I dislike when they go way off topic...last one I watched I think they spent like 30-40 minutes talking about something completely unrelated to the show or people who work on it. OUT OF A 3 HOUR RAW REVIEW, I ONLY GOT 2 HOURS OF ACTUALLY REVIEWING RAW
I don't mind Bruce, his buddies go off topic way too much though, Shadi's the only other guy there who seems focused on actually talking about the show that happened that night. I'd rather not listen to MG go off for 20 minutes about Chikara or how he hates that people call it "indy wrestling" when I'm just trying to listen to a review of a WWE show.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

skarvika said:


> Yeah, I watch them pretty frequently. I consider them to be my solace after a bad show. I find his rants pretty amusing, but I dislike when they go way off topic...last one I watched I think they spent like 30-40 minutes talking about something completely unrelated to the show or people who work on it. *OUT OF A 3 HOUR RAW REVIEW, I ONLY GOT 2 HOURS OF ACTUALLY REVIEWING RAW*
> I don't mind Bruce, his buddies go off topic way too much though, Shadi's the only other guy there who seems focused on actually talking about the show that happened that night. I'd rather not listen to MG go off for 20 minutes about Chikara or how he hates that people call it "indy wrestling" when I'm just trying to listen to a review of a WWE show.


I see what you did there unk2

That would be a funny parody, to see someone complaining about that. ''Out of a 3hr Raw review, we got 1hr and 4 minutes of actual Raw reviewing. They don't even care at this point''.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

Gritz>>>


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bruce Blitz is trash. I swear to God, he'll find any reason to shit on Cena and rant about him for 3 hours. Any reason. He could be talking about how cold the weather in Chicago is and somehow, he'll find some way to turn it around into bitching about how Cena is Satan and blah, blah, blah. I like his cast members way more than him. I used to watch him religiously because I thought his Cena rants were funny as shit but now, they just get on my nerves because despite complaining about repetitive entertainment from WWE's part, it seems he's all about using the same unfunny jokes, the WOAT Vince McMahon impression of all time, and fake modesty over and over and over and over and over again for 3+ hours every week.

Plus, he keeps going on and on about how much wrestling was in the show and complain about when:

a. His beloved Attitude Era had probably just as much wrestling as we get now on RAW.
b. He always says "out of a 3 hour show, we got 'this much' wrestling" when he doesn't count commercial breaks for the overall length of each match but doesn't detract overall commercial time from the entire show. So, instead of saying something like, "Out of all the televised segments on RAW, which averaged around 130 minutes this week, we got 48 minutes and 12 seconds of on air TV wrestling", he'll count the entire length of the show like a moron.
c. All he does is shit on how the matches aren't good anyways so I don't even know why he'd want to see more wrestling in the first place. :no:

Gritz, on the other hand, is pretty much the only reason I'll watch. His rants are hilarious because he doesn't say the same shit every week. I don't even care if I agree or not, they're that good. MG isn't bad, either.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I usually listen, there are things I like about the show, bunch of stuff that is no good or adds nothing, but hey I usually have the 3 hours to kill at work on Tuesdays :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

He knows quite a lot about sports, so I watch all of this sports vids, but I really can't stand his wrestling vids. 
He's a fuckin mark :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I usually watch andre corbeil. Even though hes way 2 tna-centric.
Which i feels going to change in about a couple years.

Other than that. I stay away from ywc vids.
The only raw/smackdown etc review show i watch is the ones on afterbuzz tv.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

F*ck boy bucket head and Michael Pole need to get off my TV.
Still waiting for a nickname for lawler.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

I look forward to watching Bruce's Raw reviews more than raw itself now! It's pretty obvious he's anti-cena and he's not afraid to express it, but that's what I like about him and the show in general. They're not afraid to express how they feel about the company, and I agree with them about most of the shit they say.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Bruce is okay, his same old shit Cena rants aside. *The two guys that i can't stand are MG,* i can't take anything he says seriously with his voice and that lisp. And Gritz, the wannabe gangsta.


I can't stand MG either or Adam who adds absolutely nothing. The reviews as a whole I find myself agreeing with most of the time. Why, a minute into the match, are you going to a commercial break? Why is the format always the same, with the Authority starting the show for the sole purpose of setting up the tag main event? The app plugs, the network plugs, Monday Night Cena, endless promos. Can't say through the Cena tirades Bruce doesn't make great points. The reviews are better than Raw.


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

GNR4LIFE said:


> I'm the same, i'm more of a storyline guy then i am an actual wrestling guy. Those guys are wrestling nerds, they aren't satisfied unless 180 mins of the show has in ring action. He times how much wrestling there is each and every week. I agree, this week was somewhat entertaining, but they are shitting all over it. *Say what you like, you can at least usually find one redeeming aspect about the show, yet they never can.*


Bruce has praised WWE plenty of times this year actually. Infact go watch the mania review or the summerslam review those few just come to mind.

WWE has been utter shit. Now although I may not agree with everything Bruce says, for example he thinks HHH is shit but I am actually a big HHH fan. We may not agree on every little thing however John Cena and the Entire direction of WWE is absolute shit. And the man is on point and speaks the truth when he buries them when they deserve to be buried.

So I like Bruce and enjoy the reviews. And he doesn't troll like the other YouTuber's I see who make videos like SeanzViewEnt and what not.

I am very entertained by Bruce and his panel and watch the panel the review throughout the week and get a good laugh usually every time.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

I am an unabashed Blitz Teamer here and I find myself agreeing with most of what he says. I'll admit that sometimes the judgment he passes can be emotionally based more than anything, but that's when it comes to Cena. He rated Cena/Rock 4 stars at 28 and 0 stars at 29 because Cena lost and won, respectively.

The fact that it's long is a positive for me, as it lets me do stuff while I'm listening to it. The banter entertains me and their discussion of wrestling history is enlightening.

The rebellious nature that they have, especially Bruce as an ECW fan, is something that I can really identify with.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Its hard to believe, given they're pretty much nobodies, but they are actually marks for themselves.


there were signs for gritz, mad genius and bruce at noc and the raw after noc, if u type in the search bar on twitter - rawisblitz, then u'll see the images.


i like jay on the reviews even though he's not on there much, he's a crazy die hard brock lesnar fan and is as blunt as u can get with his opinions on certain fans associated with wwe. i don't mind mad genius over the past few months, he use to come across as a yes man to bruce but he's chilled right out recently, lobmob is probably the best on there with his humour and his vince mcmahon impressions, there is a new guy on there that actually does real wrestling commentary for a small wrestling promotion, he also does a very good owen hart impression


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I've watched a lot of them since WM. The Payback one had me in stitches

I don't always agree with them but the Cena rants are gold imo. I've seen bruce give the shows a high score, but imo he should prob walk away from wrestling for a bit because he is unhappy with the product 90% of the time. I appreciate his passion but nobody should get that mad over a wrestling show.

MG knows his shit, but he just needs to stick with indy stuff and new japan. All he cares about is in ring wrestling. It gets annoying hearing him blast guys for not being the best technical wrestlers.

Gritz is awesome and easily the best on the panel imo.

None of the others really stand out too much.


Overall I do like the reviews, although they are usually always negative and too long.


If they were 60-90 mind I'd listen every week. If it's a ppv I'm cool listening for 2 hours, or longer depending on how good it was.


I do give them credit because they are very passionate and you have to appreciate that even if you don't like them (my cena impersonation)


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Bruce is okay, his same old shit Cena rants aside. The two guys that i can't stand are MG, i can't take anything he says seriously with his voice and that lisp. And Gritz, the wannabe gangsta.


IMO Bruce and Gritz are awesome. Gritz is funny and goes pretty deep sometimes.


I just find MG to be the biggest wrestling snob of all time. CM Punks sucks, Cena sucks, Bryan's character sucks, etc. In his eyes nobody is good unless it's some guy in japan most of us never heard of. If MG wa sin charge of WWE there would be no promo's or segments. It would be wrestling for 2:30 and 30 mins of commercials.


----------



## Delbert Grady (Feb 2, 2014)

I like the two kids in the hoodies who shit on this forum better.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

He's alright. He's got a genuine passion for wrestling and a genuine and mental hatred for Cena.
He does know his wrestling and he has some funny rants and good insight but for me the videos are too long. I don't have the patience to sit through a 3 hour video.
I prefer guys like Schlegdaddy, GoodMicWork, The Smarkbusters and Dalyxman. They have the same insight and passion, but with shorter and more concise videos


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Blommen said:


> Bruce Blitz is a fucking psychopath with limited wrestling knowledge who masquerades as a smark. He has surrounded himself with yes men in his shows who do nothing but second his opinions, that's not debate that' fucking theater. he's a drama queen who offers nothing of value to any of the topics he covers. UFC, NBA, Boxing, WWE, nothing but drivel all of it. You can find waaaay smarter people on WF than him, no problem. same goes for any sport he claims to be an "expert" of.





KINGPIN said:


> Bruce Blitz is trash. I swear to God, he'll find any reason to shit on Cena and rant about him for 3 hours. Any reason. He could be talking about how cold the weather in Chicago is and somehow, he'll find some way to turn it around into bitching about how Cena is Satan and blah, blah, blah. I like his cast members way more than him. I used to watch him religiously because I thought his Cena rants were funny as shit but now, they just get on my nerves because despite complaining about repetitive entertainment from WWE's part, it seems he's all about using the same unfunny jokes, the WOAT Vince McMahon impression of all time, and fake modesty over and over and over and over and over again for 3+ hours every week.
> 
> Plus, he keeps going on and on about how much wrestling was in the show and complain about when:
> 
> ...












Bruce is just garbage & the guy is going to have an aneurism during one of his rants. I can only imagine the 3 shifty, ill dressed malcontents holding up signs at a taping afterward.

_Cena Buried Bruce Blitz_ _#Pray4Bruce_ :zayn3


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

He's a breath of fresh air and his opinions for the most part are spot on. The best two on the panel are MG and Gritz though I like Bruce and Jay a lot as well. Really, there isn't one weak member on that panel. They have a lot of the same interests most hardcore fans do and they appreciate people who have talent and insult people who don't.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

I watch him because he shares all my frustrations with the company too and his hell in a cell review will give some entertainment after Cena sadly Buries Rollins and Ambrose in one night.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

bADaSSaTTiTuDE said:


> Bruce has praised WWE plenty of times this year actually. *Infact go watch the mania review or the summerslam review those few just come to mind.*
> 
> WWE has been utter shit. Now although I may not agree with everything Bruce says, for example he thinks HHH is shit but I am actually a big HHH fan. We may not agree on every little thing however John Cena and the Entire direction of WWE is absolute shit. And the man is on point and speaks the truth when he buries them when they deserve to be buried.
> 
> ...


Of course he loved Summerslam cos Cena got brutalized. I should rephrase and say anytime Cena looks strong. Some reviews he starts and he looks like he's going to burst into tears.


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Of course he loved Summerslam cos Cena got brutalized. I should rephrase and say anytime Cena looks strong. Some reviews he starts and he looks like he's going to burst into tears.


Wrestlemania 30 review is another example of Bruce giving WWE a ton of credit when credit was due. And Cena on that night beat Wyatt. So bruce doesn't just praise something if Cena gets brutalized. Cause Cena won that night so that obviously wasn't the case. 

Anyways not trying to come off as a dick rider or anything but I like bruce's reviews which is why I'm defending the guy. His reviews for me are an outting and release for my frustrations on this current shitty product.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

He;s just a fucking politician that's desperate for money.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Recommend Blitz Sports Network. He puts so much effort into that damn thing for $5 a month. Last Monday he said he was up for 30+ hours with like a 1 hour power nap. Unhealthy, but the website is great. Probably 5+ hours of new content each day.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

I listen to a lot of Bruce Blitz.

The biggest problem I have with him is that he is feeding into the Cena hate. Look at the Summerslam review, he said on numerous occasions that he had re-watched the match because he loved it so much. Yet he thinks the WWE are stupid?

The WWE knows that there are guys out there that hate Cena so passionately that they will tune in each week to see if he gets his ass kicked. Its best booking for these type of guys because if you get guys like Lesnar or Bryan go over him once in a blue moon, all of a sudden it looks like things are changing. And it keeps them watching.

Bruce's shows would be a lot better if he left the Cena hate out and just reviewed.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The guy is going to have a heart attack if Cena surpasses Flair.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I can watch it in small doses. really long shows and sometimes trials off into hate rants One guy says "muthaf*cker" in every sentence, sometimes twice. Bruce anger over this product really is disturbing at times. & just sometimes I feel like they're all collectively miserable. I know theyre just sharing their opinions but it's too much to take in sometimes.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

"It's a fucking Opinion!" 3:00
"We are here to give our god damn opinion" 3:20, The anger in his voice
"It's absolute fucking garbage"4:40
"He's letting the grandkids write the show" 5:20
"30 minutes of wrestling in 180 minutes." 6:30

Just watch 2:00 through about 8:00.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Ravensflock88 said:


> I can watch it in small doses. really long shows and sometimes trials off into hate rants One guy says "muthaf*cker" in every sentence, sometimes twice. Bruce anger over this product really is disturbing at times. & just sometimes I feel like they're all collectively miserable. I know theyre just sharing their opinions but it's too much to take in sometimes.


Ever watch one of his TNA reviews? They're typically a lot more relaxed. Wonder why? :aj3


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> "It's a fucking Opinion!" 3:00
> "We are here to give our god damn opinion" 3:20, The anger in his voice
> "It's absolute fucking garbage"4:40
> "He's letting the grandkids write the show" 5:20
> ...


:ti

This fucking clown(Not you, WFG). 

Seriously, someone needs to overlap the sound of a baby crying over his rants because that's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> "It's a fucking Opinion!" 3:00
> "We are here to give our god damn opinion" 3:20, The anger in his voice
> "It's absolute fucking garbage"4:40
> "He's letting the grandkids write the show" 5:20
> ...


The best bit was his rant on Adam Rose and the bunny ''MICHAEL COLE WANTS TO FUCK THE BUNNY IN THE ASS''


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i think the wwe has taken many years of the guys life lol


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

GNR4LIFE said:


> The best bit was his rant on Adam Rose and the bunny ''MICHAEL COLE WANTS TO FUCK THE BUNNY IN THE ASS''


He does them so late now so I didn't get to that part and I ain't no watching 20 ads in a 3 hour review. I do like how he calls him Adam Estrogen though, Haha.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Who?


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

I dont always agree with Bruce Blitz and co but I tend to admire their passion for pro wrestling and sometimes I can get a good laugh out of their hilarious rants.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Big fan here of his videos and I love how butt-hurt ppl get about him telling the truth about the current product(especially Cena).


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

Big fan of the show and Bruce himself. I gotta say though, the real star is Gritz. I love how he speaks the truth on these new age marks.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

No. Just awful.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I do find his reviews more entertaining than RAW. Although the length of the videos do make it tiring after listening for several hours. I'm also one of those people that even though I don't watch a full show of RAW I will go to his channel to listen to him rant about something. I bet that his video right after SummerSlam was one of his recent highest viewed videos after Cena had gotten his butt kicked by Lesnar, knowing that Bruce would celebrate and he did.

MG is the one that annoys me. Plus he says that "he may not be there every week because he is tired of RAW" and yet he is still there every Monday night.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> Big fan here of his videos and I love how butt-hurt ppl get about him telling the truth about the current product(especially Cena).


shocker


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I never bothered watching his wrestling videos because I know of him through his love for Michael Jordan. The guy is a joke in the basketball community. Egomaniac, stubborn, close-minded, absolutely foolish in every sense. He does nothing but scream at the camera, nitpicks his arguments, is wrong way more often than he is right, and really has an off-putting personality. His narcissism is unmatched really, but he still lacks that "alpha" personality you'd expect from a narcissist. :lol

He blocks whoever disagrees with him, even attempts to bring up a debate with him or just points out a tiny mistake. He's a tool, a joke, and avoid his youtube channel at all measures really.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

He looks like a cross between jim norton and fred durst.


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

I chose to buy this over the WWE Network.

Best decision I ever made.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sometimes I am worried we might witness him either die or have a coronary event live on youtube when he really gets going veins popping out of his forehead and all.. I have no desire to watch the guy keel over.

I fully agree with his stance on Cena, he does so much damage to those on the roster around him it is thoroughly frustrating, I just keep hoping one day.. one day they will the see the light and keep the Eater of Pushes away from guys till they have been on the roster longer than 20 months, give or take a few.

So tired of seeing new guys get fed to him and more often than not become meaningless..


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

I look forward to their live sex celebration when cena retires lol. But yeah I'd rather listen to him for 3 hours than actually watch raw for 3 hours.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Batz said:


> I never bothered watching his wrestling videos because I know of him through his love for Michael Jordan. The guy is a joke in the basketball community. Egomaniac, stubborn, close-minded, absolutely foolish in every sense. He does nothing but scream at the camera, nitpicks his arguments, is wrong way more often than he is right, and really has an off-putting personality. His narcissism is unmatched really, but he still lacks that "alpha" personality you'd expect from a narcissist. :lol
> 
> He blocks whoever disagrees with him, even attempts to bring up a debate with him or just points out a tiny mistake. He's a tool, a joke, and avoid his youtube channel at all measures really.


Followed by...



PauseMenuNotWanted said:


> I chose to buy this over the WWE Network.
> *
> Best decision I ever made.*












Perhaps you should reevaluate your life leading up to this point.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

With any luck, this thread keeps going and gets a plug in their Raw review video next week.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

He's like the Skip Baylass of youtube. It was cool the first couple of times he's ranted on Cena, but now it's old and redundant. His Raw reviews are longer than Raw itself when in reality, it only takes 5-20 minutes to actually review Raw


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll listen to 20 minutes of his videos every now and then. I don't, however, see the necessity for 3 hour screaming rants every week!

TheBradRules is pretty funny. I love the title for this week's RAW video ~ *Alligators, Nickelodeon, and Bullshit* :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love his reviews, although they are a bit too long even for my liking. 

What i always love while he's screaming and ranting like a maniac is how everyone else on the panel is sitting there silent, like scared children and their daddy is yelling at mommy. 

I do have gripes with his reviews though, for one Grits preaches way too much, i mean he doesn't speak for alot of the review but when he does he almost always goes off into a 25 minute preaching ceremony "Today these muthafucka's don't understand, all these muthafucking cm punk marks, they didn't grow up on real wrestling Bruce". Whenever he wants to make a point he rambles on for almost 30 minutes while saying motherfucker at the end of every sentence. MG is funny sometimes and i enjoy what he has to say most of the time but he does get on my nerves sometimes the way he bashes CM Punk and praises any wrestler that wrestles in the indy's.

The reviews are so long because they always go off course and get into a discussion not even related to the Raw episode. Like i said Grits usually rambles and preaches for about 30 minutes. Bruce most of the time stays on the same subject forever. Its usally an hour into the review before he even gets to the 2nd segment of the night,


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

He gets blinded by rage literally sometimes. He almost had a coronary talking about the bunny the other night, saying the bunny was sitting on a grown man's lap at the announce desk. Maybe my memory is getting shabby in my old age, but i'm pretty sure the bunny was sitting in his own seat, not on Adam Rose's lap.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Bruce has already been ridiculed in the basketball community, no one takes him seriously there. hopefully people will wisen up in the wrestling community soon as well.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i cant stand the show Bruce blitz is such a mark for himself like he is the gospel of the IWC

MG is the most snobby pretentious wrestling fan i have ever come across he doesn't care about storylines,mic work,or character all he cares about is the WRESTLING and acts like it needs to be treated like a real sport lol


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

Is he the chap that makes wrestling videos that are almost as long as the events themselves?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I disagree with a lot of the stuff he says, but some (just a tiny bit) shit he says makes sense when finally decides to calm down and stop being a blind mark, as well as his bud Mad Genius (but I like that dude a hell of a lot more than Bruce). His team is friggin hilarious which is what got me through some of his long ass vids, but yeah, his rants are working I guess, which is why he's talked about quite a bit. I guess he knows this as well.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

His reviews are better than Raw itself, Bruce is the man!

Jay is my favorite he gives 0 fucks about what he says straight from his mind no filter.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

they complain about not enough wrestling every week lol

when has raw been a show about showcasing 30 minute wrestling matches


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

BoundForMania said:


> His reviews are better than Raw itself, Bruce is the man!
> 
> Jay is my favorite he gives 0 fucks about what he says straight from his mind no filter.


Gritz too. He says "Fuck You" every 5 seconds to the viewers for possibly liking RAW. "You like this shit, go fuck yourself."


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Gritz too. He says "Fuck You" every 5 seconds to the viewers for possibly liking RAW. "You like this shit, go fuck yourself."


I'm sorry, i just cannot stand a bar of that guy. Guy sits on his throne, looking down at everyone who digs the product in 2014. ''Dese motherfuckers don't know real rasslin Bruce''. Last week he went on a 5 min rant about people who still think Chicago crowds are still as lively as what they were 15 yrs ago. It was a rant that was equal to Bruces rants about Cena, the guy was about to have a coronary. I'd care for him a lot more if he didn't spew motherfucker every sentence and didn't try to portray himself as a gangsta.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't even care if I liked the show, I just find his analysis and rants super entertaining.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

I love his Cena rants (mostly because I agree) but the reviews are WAY too long, and they tend to go off on too many tangents. I agree with about 95% of the stuff they say.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Gritz too. He says "Fuck You" every 5 seconds to the viewers for possibly liking RAW. "You like this shit, go fuck yourself."


Yeah, Gritz is crazy. Dude is like "If you like this shit, jump head-first into a pig pen filled with barbed wire" :lmao


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> Yeah, Gritz is crazy. Dude is like "If you like this shit, jump head-first into a pig pen filled with barbed wire" :lmao


"Go blow cock in Hollywood" is my favorite of his quips.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bruce's melt downs are entertaining but the losers he has on his show are pathetic. Mad genius is the only normal. The rest are the epitome of pathetic loser that gives wrestling fans a bad name. 

The one guy, who looks black or Spanish but pale and has read hair, has to be the saddest most insecure man to ever live.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> "Go blow cock in Hollywood" is my favorite of his quips.


The Bruce Blitz Christmas 2013 review is probably my favorite one and it's all because of Gritz. His was in rare form and that's saying something. If you haven't seen it, I won't ruin it for you.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Bruce is fucking hilarious when he goes off, I think most of what he says is bang on the money and resonates with a lot of wrestling fans; as funny as he can be when he's angry, I think people would like him more if he kept it under control a bit more though. MG is cool sometimes, but he can be a complete fucking snob when it comes to wrestling, his elitist attitude puts me off. 

Gritz is probably the best panellist. Jay's a dickhead who interrupts everyone and Adam and Billy may as well not even fucking be there, they contribute next to nothing.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Bruce is fucking hilarious when he goes off, I think most of what he says is bang on the money and resonates with a lot of wrestling fans; as funny as he can be when he's angry, I think people would like him more if he kept it under control a bit more though. MG is cool sometimes, but he can be a complete fucking snob when it comes to wrestling, his elitist attitude puts me off.
> 
> Gritz is probably the best panellist. Jay's a dickhead who interrupts everyone and Adam and Billy may as well not even fucking be there, they contribute next to nothing.


Why do you consider him elitist and a snob? He is not only a fan of wrestlers in WWE who have independent backgrounds. Bray Wyatt, Dolph Ziggler, Enzo Amore, etc.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll usually watch if i'm in the mood or after a PPV with another "CENAWINSLOL" < :ti

I find his rage on his videos to entertain me more than RAW, that's for sure.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

"Go suck monkey dick in the Amazons."

"Go jump into the Hudson River with concrete Adidas on."

"Go fuck yourself with a thorn covered cucumber."

Gritz is amazing. :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I've never heard of this guy until now, so I thought I'd give one of his reviews a watch. After three minutes, he went utterly ballistic raging 'IT'S MY GODDAMN OPINION...OKAY?'. I was in hysterics after that but couldn't really take anymore. He might be related to the 'IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT' guy.


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> I've never heard of this guy until now, so I thought I'd give one of his reviews a watch. After three minutes, he went utterly ballistic raging 'IT'S MY GODDAMN OPINION...OKAY?'. I was in hysterics after that but couldn't really take anymore. He might be related to the 'IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT' guy.


No, he gets harassed on twitter from cena fans/wwe apologists.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> I've never heard of this guy until now, so I thought I'd give one of his reviews a watch. After three minutes, he went utterly ballistic raging 'IT'S MY GODDAMN OPINION...OKAY?'. I was in hysterics after that but couldn't really take anymore. He might be related to the 'IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT' guy.


If you listen to his TNA reviews and the videos on his website, he's a lot more chill because WWE fans that don't know what he's about are the most likely to criticize him as a person for his opinion on the product.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Blitz Team Stans. :dahell


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been watching Bruce for about a year now. Pretty good shit but some things annoy the hell out of me.

#1. Mad Genius spends about 20-30 minute bitching about CM Punk and CM Punk fans every fucking time. Then he talks about how NJPW is better than everything else.

#2. Billy contributes almost nothing.

#3. Gritz spends about 30 minutes yelling about the past. Needs to realize this isn't the 80's and 90's anymore.

#4. Adam just agrees with what everyone else says.

#5. Bruce yells too much.


----------



## RedScrumper (Oct 6, 2014)

Other than Bruce's crass rants about gays and Adam Rose, most of his stuff is pretty enjoyable to watch.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh yeah and Bruce seems to think that every wrestler needs to be like Brock Lesnar. He sometimes seems to forget that its pro-wrestling, not MMA.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

His website is hilarious. He charges actual money for VIP access to his terrible 90s Angelfire site, promising yearly comparisons between Kobe and Jordan, and arguments to help win debates against _homers_. He's the typical sort of cretin you find on the internet; the one who considers sports fandom a competition rather than entertainment. He appeals to the worst kind of person.

Just look at that website. Look at the graphics. Grantland doesn't charge a dime for content, and they employ actual writers with prose styles worth paying to read. And this joker thinks he can get a red face on YouTube and charge for his awful opinions. Good grief.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

IT'S MY OPINION OK!?!?!? DON'T LABEL ME AN 'IIINNNTTERRNEET FAAAAN'


His rants are funny lol


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

still laughing at the time steve austin owned his ass on twitter https://twitter.com/steveaustinBSR/status/436028414470807552


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

validreasoning said:


> still laughing at the time steve austin owned his ass on twitter https://twitter.com/steveaustinBSR/status/436028414470807552


He basically just said "there's stuff about the WWE I don't like but you should just lean to deal with it like I do". I wouldn't really call that "owning his ass".


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

So does he make his living of his website, or does he have a day job?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> still laughing at the time steve austin owned his ass on twitter https://twitter.com/steveaustinBSR/status/436028414470807552


never saw that before

I agree with them both. Bruce needs to chill out and find a new hobby if shit is making him this mad. Stone Cold realizes the way things are now, and there isn't anything you can do tbh. Sucks, but if the product is so bad that you're bashing it so much, then just walk away.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> So does he make his living of his website, or does he have a day job?


He gets yt money I'd imagine, and money from his site

He puts his whole life into it. I wouldn't pay for his stuff, but hopefully he is making enough to keep him happy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well his review this week should have some more Cena ranting judging from the opening segment of Raw


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Well his review this week should have some more Cena ranting judging from the opening segment of Raw


1 Cena appearance = 35 - 45 minutes of:


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

I like Blitz's reviews. I started watching him Summerslam last year and at the start I thought he just criticised everything WWE the way he was adamant that Bryan had not beaten Cena clean but over time found that he's actually pretty fair and knows his stuff on wrestling. The wrestlers he likes parallel a lot of the wrestlers I like and I think he is fair. When everyone was shitting on Reigns, he was the guy saying he needed to add filler moves and work on his promos and that Orton was his personal litmus test for him as a wrestler.

He actually does not rant that often but obviously his rants are so over the top, that's what people know him for. His reviews pull in close to 50k views now and a lot of that is because of his rants. His Payback review was a classic if that's what you like.

I started to change my opinion on him around the turn of the year and think he gives credit where credit is due and is quite reasonable with most of what he says. The only time he really loses it is with Cena but then there's plenty of wrestling fans who feel that way about Cena. 

Anyone who has watched their reviews for a while will know what the format of the reviews are. I have noticed when MG is not on the reviews, the reviews are shorter as MG is almost a co presenter.

He does put in a hell of a lot of time on youtube and his site. I'm not subscribed to his site as I am not paying for that type of content but I respect his work ethic.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Get-The-E-Out said:


> He gets yt money I'd imagine, and money from his site
> 
> He puts his whole life into it. I wouldn't pay for his stuff, but hopefully he is making enough to keep him happy.


He's probably making decent supplementary income from his youtube views and people who subscribe to his site. He is open on his reviews that he works a full time job as he screwed his hand up badly so between those two he's probably doing alright for himself.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

He is gonna go fucking off tonight after Adam Rose shit.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I might have to watch this week :duck


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

He's a bitch. Here's the full conversation he had with Austin. Even his hero thinks he's crazy and that's just hilarious! Since so many people here like him, I guess Stone Cold would think you guys are crazy as well 

http://www.thecoli.com/threads/bruce-blitz-really-hate-cena-dead.160847/page-7


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

GNR4LIFE said:


> So does he make his living of his website, or does he have a day job?


He flips houses.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Bruce is really going to lose his shit tonight, not that that is anything new.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

cl_theo said:


> He's a bitch. Here's the full conversation he had with Austin. Even his hero thinks he's crazy and that's just hilarious! Since so many people here like him, I guess Stone Cold would think you guys are crazy as well
> 
> http://www.thecoli.com/threads/bruce-blitz-really-hate-cena-dead.160847/page-7


Austin's not had a go at him. Just told him to take a deep breath, relax and discuss it. I don't think Blitz really engages him well but Austin hardly thinks he's crazy. Even he says there's thing about wrestling he does not like either.

Austin did go off on some other guy who said he was pandering to Cena, the day that Podcast dropped and that was quite funny.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Just got through the latest Raw review which clocked in at 3 hrs and 17 mins. You wonder why it goes so long, they spent half the time going on about Michael Jordon, Coney Island and which one of those 2 blonde chicks that were on Raw they'd like to bang. All in all maybe half of the time, if that was devoted to Raw reviewing, in a 3 hr and 17 minute show......yeah. 

On a bright note, there were no coronary inducing Cena rants.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

did he call cole a bag of dicks?


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

He actually gave this weeks RAW a 7 lol.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

p862011 said:


> did he call cole a bag of dicks?


He didn't really rant tonight. Was in a pretty good mood actually, which was pretty rare. Think a lot of it had to do with the Rock's segment.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Just got through the latest Raw review which clocked in at 3 hrs and 17 mins. You wonder why it goes so long, they spent half the time going on about Michael Jordon, Coney Island and which one of those 2 blonde chicks that were on Raw they'd like to bang. All in all maybe half of the time, if that was devoted to Raw reviewing, in a 3 hr and 17 minute show......yeah.
> 
> On a bright note, there were no coronary inducing Cena rants.


In fairness, they hardly spent much time on Jordan, Coney Island or the 2 blonde chicks. Most of the time was reviewing Raw or talking wrestling as they did spent bit of time bantering over the Young Bucs, TNA tag team division, ROH and side tracked about talking other promotions, etc. That was the biggest side tracking I can remember. They all like sports so you going get a brief bit of sports talk but the vast majority of that review was talking about wrestling, not necessarily always WWE. It's a very familiar drill.

Blitz also complained about the show about 90% less than the rest of this forum as he gave it a 7 out of ten.

That was a pretty typical review. You know they are going love the Rock coming back, they are going praise the crowd chants and like Ambrose, Rollins, Ziggler, Cesaro, etc and they are going to hammer Cena, the Adam Rose segment, El Torito vs HornSwoggle, and the Commentary team. There going to complain that the in ring wrestling is not as good as it should be and that the WWE waters down their wrestlers.

All in all, other than the intense Cena dislike, they are very similar to a lot of this forum in how they talk and their views.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

mg =


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Gritz's rant though..Was it just me or was he channeling 2005 Edge when he did that? lol

He probably didnt realize it but it sounded like he was cutting an Edge promo


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

had to laugh at gritz and bruce when they were trying to wind up mg about indy wrestling between 2:05:00 - 2:25:00


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I been watching Bruce on Youtube for 2 years now has anyone actually signed up to his site and is it worth it?


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

John Cena, and his fans, are garbage, trash.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> He didn't really rant tonight. Was in a pretty good mood actually, which was pretty rare. Think a lot of it had to do with the Rock's segment.


Made it the best RAW review of his I've seen thusfar. He keeps the ranting down to a minimum like this, I might keep watching..


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd probably rank him as my second least favorite internet personality. That is, one place below this guy :whoa and one place above this guy: 










So.... Blitz is pretty fucking terrible, but he could be worse :draper2


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

So the Smarkbuster thread gets closed at page 2 but we're leaving this one open for 13+ pages? Way to prove that you aren't a bunch of 7 year olds on here :lmao :lmao :lmao 



BoundForMania said:


> I been watching Bruce on Youtube for 2 years now has anyone actually signed up to his site and is it worth it?


I will never pay 10 dollars a month to hear your fucking opinions. That fucking site is one of the reasons why I hate Bruce. I use to think he was half way decent but I can't respect someone who's on some bullshit like that.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Personally my favorite YouTube personality when it comes to wrestling is one of the posters on WrestlingForum, Triple G - most people annoy the hell out of me but he's got some solid opinions & I like the way he does his videos & discusses the topics. Very laid back.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Deptford said:


> I will never pay 10 dollars a month to hear your fucking opinions. That fucking site is one of the reasons why I hate Bruce. I use to think he was half way decent but I can't respect someone who's on some bullshit like that.


Hate him? Why? Supply and demand - if people are willing to pay for it, why not sell it?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Hate him? Why? Supply and demand - if people are willing to pay for it, why not sell it?


I guess there's just enough idiots out there who praise him that much. I value people who are willing to put themselves out there and abuse all the crap we have today to just do what they do for free. It doesn't cost him money that youtube won't cover to do a shitty google hangouts sesh. Jeez..

I only *hate* the idea of someone making you pay for their "voice". If all these pro wrestlers don't make you pay 10 dollars a month for their podcasts what makes Bruce think he's so damn special :lol 

we live in an information age and I just don't have respect any more for people that make you pay to see their "art" or "opinions" or whatever it may be. Just gtfo. No one has time for that shit any more. 

He's so shady too!! Constantly trying to reel you into his site ever since he made it. 

I can get down with how MG sells shirts and physicals but I'd never give anyone an ounce of my respect that wants you to pay for their "information". It's grimey as hell to me.. 

If he wants to sell physicals or give wrestling lessons or make compilation discs like "the best of 2013" for his show or something, sure, do that. Give back to me that way. Just don't try and make me pay because you think you're more special than everyone else who's giving away that kind of stuff for free.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

His hate for Cena is hilarious.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Deptford said:


> I guess there's just enough idiots out there who praise him that much. I value people who are willing to put themselves out there and abuse all the crap we have today to just do what they do for free. It doesn't cost him money that youtube won't cover to do a shitty google hangouts sesh. Jeez..
> 
> I only *hate* the idea of someone making you pay for their "voice". If all these pro wrestlers don't make you pay 10 dollars a month for their podcasts what makes Bruce think he's so damn special :lol
> 
> ...


Well firstly he's not making 2-3-4-500k a year. I mean, you do wrestlers that make podcasts... free of charge, no signup required, but it's not for the money. I imagine most of his income comes from his youtube revenue and his site money. Mind you, there's probably a lot of content on his site and he's pretty damn dedicated to what he does (he's uploading many hours of content daily). It could be because he's an entertaining character with a good personality to some people... and that's why they pay him. If people are willing to pay for it, who the hell are you or I to tell them otherwise? It's like going to buy a ticket to hear your favorite comedian/author/actor/science popularizer/media personality talk at an event...and those tickets can go for upwards of hundreds of dollars. One night only too. What's the point, right? 

I personally don't subscribe but if he's doing well for himself and people are happy paying for it, then by all means. I listen to his Raw hangout from time to time and I must admit, Bruce/MG are usually more entertaining than the current product. MG sells merch and good on him, but that doesn't mean selling a physical item is as useful or more useful to some people than others. There's a lot of problems in the world, I don't think you should be this upset on how some youtube personality that you can ignore if you want to, makes his living.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I've perused through a few of his videos but there's no way I'm gonna listen to guys give their opinions on shows for 2-4 hours. Would be great if the videos were succinct. Even an hour would suffice.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Just got through the latest Raw review which clocked in at 3 hrs and 17 mins. You wonder why it goes so long, they spent half the time going on about Michael Jordon, Coney Island and which one of those 2 blonde chicks that were on Raw they'd like to bang. All in all maybe half of the time, if that was devoted to Raw reviewing, in a 3 hr and 17 minute show......yeah.
> 
> On a bright note, there were no coronary inducing Cena rants.


Yeah thats what you can expect from a their live reviews, they usually sidetrack into a discussion about something unrelated to Raw whether it be TNA ROH or other sports and they bullshit quit a bit like buddies just talking. For those that don't like that he does upload a shorter version of the review a day or so later where he edits out all the random talk that wasn't related to the Raw Review, those are usually 50 minutes long, which tells you how much time they spend not discussing Raw in the whole review.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah thats what you can expect from a their live reviews, they usually sidetrack into a discussion about something unrelated to Raw whether it be TNA ROH or other sports and they bullshit quit a bit like buddies just talking. For those that don't like that he does upload a shorter version of the review a day or so later where he edits out all the random talk that wasn't related to the Raw Review, those are usually 50 minutes long, which tells you how much time they spend not discussing Raw in the whole review.


No he doesn't edit them, he makes a completely new video by himself for the shorter version reviews.

The guy works really hard on what he does.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

BoundForMania said:


> I been watching Bruce on Youtube for 2 years now has anyone actually signed up to his site and is it worth it?


Awesome, Awesome, Awesome..IMO. Been subscribed for about a year. 5+ hours of new content each day. He has 1-2 hours news and rumors for both TNA and WWE. Asks 2-3 viewers questions each day with like 20 minute videos. If you like other sports it's even better because he does NBA comparisons, reviews every NFL game, and reviews Smackdown, NXT, and ROH PPV's as well. I think it's still $6.00 for a month or if you sign up for a 6 month commitment it's like $4.00.

Hell, right now he has a 10-minute video answering a viewers question about if WWE should ban headbutts. Also a great community on the site.

Great way to pass time at work in my opinion.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So this thread is going on from what we think of Bruce to weekly discussions about his weekly rants?

:Jordan


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Well firstly he's not making 2-3-4-500k a year. I mean, you do wrestlers that make podcasts... free of charge, no signup required, but it's not for the money. I imagine most of his income comes from his youtube revenue and his site money. Mind you, there's probably a lot of content on his site and he's pretty damn dedicated to what he does (he's uploading many hours of content daily). It could be because he's an entertaining character with a good personality to some people... and that's why they pay him. If people are willing to pay for it, who the hell are you or I to tell them otherwise? It's like going to buy a ticket to hear your favorite comedian/author/actor/science popularizer/media personality talk at an event...and those tickets can go for upwards of hundreds of dollars. One night only too. What's the point, right?
> 
> I personally don't subscribe but if he's doing well for himself and people are happy paying for it, then by all means. I listen to his Raw hangout from time to time and I must admit, Bruce/MG are usually more entertaining than the current product. MG sells merch and good on him, but that doesn't mean selling a physical item is as useful or more useful to some people than others. There's a lot of problems in the world, I don't think you should be this upset on how some youtube personality that you can ignore if you want to, makes his living.


he charges about 6 dollars not 10 for a start either, even though im not a member i guess one of the things ur paying for is to be around an exclusive community that has relatively the same ideals that you would have as a wrestling fan and can have a normal discussion within that community without some troll trying hard to get attention by talking pure shit like u see on many wrestling forums


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> So this thread is going on from what we think of Bruce to weekly discussions about his weekly rants?
> 
> :Jordan


You should've seen my face when I saw that this thread is at 7 pages 



Spoiler


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

Man, I really need to join the Blitz Sports Netowrk soon. Very curious to hear his thoughts on NXT so maybe I'll make a payment this week.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Madness18 said:


> Man, I really need to join the Blitz Sports Netowrk soon. Very curious to hear his thoughts on NXT so maybe I'll make a payment this week.


He dislikes the direction of one of the new talents very much.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i see his non-ranting ways didn't last long as his latest review is him going in on tna's bound for glory from last night


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> He dislikes the direction of one of the new talents very much.



Believe That


----------



## laineytheman (May 4, 2006)

It's a sad state of affairs when so many people value the opinion of an ass clown like Bruce Blitz above their own, he is a nobody in professional wrestling just like the vast majority of us on this forum so his opinion is as relevant (or irrelevant) as mine or yours.

His Cena rants are dreadful and of course he has drones who mindlessly worship him because of this, whenever I've listened to him comment on Cena, he doesn't have any legitimate reasons as to why 'Cena sucks', just the same old usual 'he can't wrestle, he can't promo, he's shit, he has ruined wrestling' etc. I wouldn't call myself a fan of Cena but I appreciate the work he does in and out of the ring, I believe even in an optimal WWE, he'd be at the top (or at least near it), people refuse to accept that though. I think most people would say Cena needs to be booked better than he is, constantly seeing him as champion was getting mundane and it's good to see him feuding with other guys rather than constantly being in the title picture.

It's laughable that people would pay any amount of money to subscribe to his site, don't know what is on there but its overpriced. I don't mind a group of friends discussing wrestling on youtube, they have every right to, but he has this arrogance and holier than thou attitude, he acts like the typical 'smart' fan who thinks they know everything because they read the wrestling observer.

I know its been 3 months since anyone has posted in here but I had to say this haha.


----------



## BlitzTeam (Feb 16, 2015)

This is hilarious...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BlitzTeam said:


> This is hilarious...
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pjVOun-3E8E


:lmao this is amazingly hilarious.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena-"You want some! come get some!"
Bruce- "Fuck off, eat a dick"

:lmao:lmao best line in the promo.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

I watch the raw reviews. Way too long for my taste. Holy shit 3-4 hours. However Bruce,Mg,Jay and Gritz are awsome. Listen to it while im cooking/cleaning/on the bus whatever. I like those 4 because they bring different opinions. The rest are just Bruce wannabes. Especially Adam or whatever the fuck his name is with no opinion of his own.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

BlitzTeam said:


> This is hilarious...
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pjVOun-3E8E


Money. Absolute money. :clap :clap :clap

:lmao


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I listen to his RAW reviews, I think they're good even if they're long. He's more interesting than the majority of the YWC. Gritz is hilarious. Cena rants may be OTT but he's bang on about tons of things in them.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The very first Bruce Blitz video I saw was him going in on the Rock vs. Cena from WM 29. :lmao They were giving each other blowjobs in the ring :lol

Watch the first ten minutes of his Payback review. Completely buried Cena :wall


----------



## est1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

You can tell the people that don't like his reviews are straight up wwe ball lickers he CLEARLY states though his vids that its OK to like cena and the wwe I can understand people saying how long the reviews are but the ones who say he has no knowledge because of his cena views 

And to the guy who said Bruce is a idiot I laugh at you because a good 89% of the shit him and Mad genius say actually comes true regarding the booking so its not like he's sprouting out some dirt sheet shit he makes observations and because he was in the business he can make educated answers


----------



## laineytheman (May 4, 2006)

est1992 said:


> You can tell the people that don't like his reviews are straight up wwe ball lickers he CLEARLY states though his vids that its OK to like cena and the wwe I can understand people saying how long the reviews are but the ones who say he has no knowledge because of his cena views
> 
> And to the guy who said Bruce is a idiot I laugh at you because a good 89% of the shit him and Mad genius say actually comes true regarding the booking so its not like he's sprouting out some dirt sheet shit he makes observations and because he was in the business he can make educated answers


I don't like his reviews but I'm far from a 'WWE ball licker', I don't really watch the weekly shows anymore, I watch the PPV each month on the network though. My favourite era was the attitude era just like Blitz so theres no difference there. 

I personally don't think he is an idiot though, I called him an ass clown (I don't know if you meant me though, just saying from my perspective) because he doesn't really acknowledge the other side of his arguments. For example he doesn't like Cena which is totally fine but he never acknowledges the good reasons as to why Cena is in his position (which there are good reasons, if he wasn't getting over at all, drawing no money etc, WWE wouldn't keep him there). I don't think Roman Reigns is ready for the big time yet but I can see why WWE are pushing him as the next star and why it is coming 'early', the way they are booking him is that he goes through anything in his path and can overcome any challenge with ease (e.g. Royal Rumble 2014/2015 and the Survivor Series where he eliminated all of his opponents) whereas someone like Daniel Bryan has to work extremely hard and have his failures so that it makes the triumph even more special.

I don't think it takes a 'smart' person to acknowledge the laziness of WWE booking, Rusev has defended his US title once even though he has held the title for a few months. The Usos are Tag Team Champions again in a division that has been stale for years. Guys like Ziggler, Ambrose, Wyatt and Ryback are seemingly 'stuck' because they are not main event worthy from WWEs perspective but they are too over to just be midcarders. I don't even think there is such thing as a midcard, if you aren't involved in a rivarly of some sort, you are probably jobbing (e.g. Swagger, Big E, Cesaro, The Miz, Ziggler (last year), Damien Sandow (after winning MITB), Christian). They are pretty bad at booking former world champions who aren't consistent main eventers (e.g. Cena, Orton, Bryan).


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

holy shit he has the worst voice EVER

That motherfucker spikes my headphones and sends secret messages that only my dog can hear

ranting on a webcam is not talent, especially when my ears are bleeding


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, I saw a couple of his reviews. Not a fan really.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I will check him out.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bruce seems like a smart enough guy, and mad genius has some insight but the rest of his crew are embarrassing. Bunch of pathetic Neanderthals.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

RebelArch86 said:


> Bruce seems like a smart enough guy, and mad genius has some insight but the rest of his crew are embarrassing. Bunch of pathetic Neanderthals.


Gritz is sort of a douche and doesn't care what others think about him. I get from his on-air personality that if somebody met him in real life and was another way on a topic he would call them, "Little bitches who can't get pussy". Every Monday he goes on 30 minute rants about how Cena fans or the people that support the WWE are little virgins who should be embarrassed if their girls/guys walk in on them watching. I just tune him out.

I like everybody else though on the panel. I think I've commented on this thread 3-4 times talking about how much I like their RAW reviews. He has talked for 7+ hours on maybe 3 hours of wrestling (RAW+ Impact). Some may not like it, but it's fine by me.

When Bruce posts the Fastlane preview later today I encourage you all to watch it. In the middle of the video he just sits there and pulls up his ranting of Cena in a 2 minute clip. It's not available yet as it is on his network.

1."TRASH,TRASH,TRASH,TRASH,TRASH,TRASH,TRASH, He's TRASH!!!!" 
2. "GARBAGE,GARBAGE,GARBAGE,GARBAGE"
3. "They then come at you,'Well John Cena has a fanbase John Cena has', I don't give a fuck"!
4. "Fuck this company, dude! Fuck you for what you did" (as he is flipping off the camera)
5. "This is what John Cena makes us want to do" (Goes on to hit himself in the head with a cookie sheet)
6. "Guy's fucking Garbage, Garbage, Garbage, Garbage"

The only reason he is a Reigns "fan" is because he is happy that Cena is no longer in the main event. The rest of the panel keep telling him that Reigns is just another Cena but Bruce doesn't care. He hates Cena so much that he likes a guy in the main event because it's not Cena....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Eh, I saw a couple of his reviews. Not a fan really.


He does nothing for me, either.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

He's a homophobic dickhead who despite claiming he's not homophobic seems to have lots of trouble with gimmicks like Adam Rose because they are "clearly a gay character, rosebuds, ect."


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Genking48 said:


> He's a homophobic dickhead who despite claiming he's not homophobic seems to have lots of trouble with gimmicks like Adam Rose because they are "clearly a gay character, rosebuds, ect."


He doesn't have any problems with Darren Young, though.

It's not a matter of homophobia, it's a matter of taste - not wanting characters like that in your wrestling.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Genking48 said:


> He's a homophobic dickhead who despite claiming he's not homophobic seems to have lots of trouble with gimmicks like Adam Rose because they are "clearly a gay character, rosebuds, ect."


You do realize that gay people are usually not like that, right? Hope so. I wonder if gay people even like a character like Adam Rose. It's pro wrestling, not a dance party.


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't know this guy


----------



## laineytheman (May 4, 2006)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> When Bruce posts the Fastlane preview later today I encourage you all to watch it. In the middle of the video he just sits there and pulls up his ranting of Cena in a 2 minute clip. It's not available yet as it is on his network.
> 
> 1."TRASH,TRASH,TRASH,TRASH,TRASH,TRASH,TRASH, He's TRASH!!!!"
> 2. "GARBAGE,GARBAGE,GARBAGE,GARBAGE"
> ...


That is a big reason why I can't take him seriously, he acts like a 12 year old child throwing a temper tantrum, and fails to see that he is not part of the 'key' demographic for WWE anymore, which is why Cena is where he is today. I don't find any of his Cena rants funny because there is no wit or humour involved, I can laugh at things I don't agree with if they have some legitimate points but he is just full of one line sentences with no expansion 'John Cena sucks' 'John Cena can't wrestle' 'Fuck John Cena!'.

I don't find him any more intelligent than the normal 'internet' fan but he is the most visible of the annoying IWC fans who gave wrestling fans in general a bad rep, the ones who think they know the business because they read the wrestling observer and other dirtsheets despite not even being backstage at a local indy show let alone in the backstage of a company that means something. I occasionally read the internet news (don't as much anymore now, don't see the point) and know quite a bit about the history of different companies, champions, wrestlers etc but I don't claim to know the business that well, if at all. My only experience in the wrestling industry is going to live events, I don't know how production, booking, creative meetings etc go down, I've heard about it but I've never actually been to one.

This is a good example with Raven and a guy on this british show called Wrestletalk TV, the british guy just digs himself into a bigger hole everytime he opens his mouth, typical internet fan who thinks he knows everything and could book shows a lot better than wrestling is doing at the moment without failing to see all the factors. He was arguing about extreme wrestling and how violent it was and how ECW contributed and Raven came up with brilliant points which made him look like an idiot which isn't surprising because RAVEN WAS THERE!


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> The only reason he is a Reigns "fan" is because he is happy that Cena is no longer in the main event. The rest of the panel keep telling him that Reigns is just another Cena but Bruce doesn't care. He hates Cena so much that he likes a guy in the main event because it's not Cena....


This is why I had to stop watching his reviews, I lost all respect for him when this became clear, I thought he wanted a good wrestling show that's his claim but it turns out he has an agenda against cena for some reason and his fine with the show being shit as long as cenas not their.....

sounds like a crush to me..... just saying


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> mg =


YES,


----------



## laineytheman (May 4, 2006)

GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> This is why I had to stop watching his reviews, I lost all respect for him when this became clear, I thought he wanted a good wrestling show that's his claim but it turns out he has an agenda against cena for some reason and his fine with the show being shit as long as cenas not their.....
> 
> sounds like a crush to me..... just saying


Would make sense considering the amount of times he changes the topic to discuss how much Cena 'sucks', loves to talking about Cena and him sucking a lot lol.

Maybe he is mad because he is fighting himself in the closet?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

He's not homophobic imo, he knows gay people who were offended by the adam rose gimmick so I think it's just a taste issue with him, he doesn't want wrestling being feminine or a joke so he hates all the shit with adam rose prancing around and slapping ass' or whatever he was doing there at one point.

and he does say if you disagree with him just don't watch his videos, he has no problem with cena fans because wrestling taste is subjective.


----------



## laineytheman (May 4, 2006)

Dell said:


> He's not homophobic imo, he knows gay people who were offended by the adam rose gimmick so I think it's just a taste issue with him, he doesn't want wrestling being feminine or a joke so he hates all the shit with adam rose prancing around and slapping ass' or whatever he was doing there at one point.
> 
> and he does say if you disagree with him just don't watch his videos, he has no problem with cena fans because wrestling taste is subjective.


I don't watch his videos so I agree with that point, I just hate the idea of him representing wrestling fans in general considering he is probably the most popular wrestling 'fan' on youtube. The people he talks to seem to agree with him a lot, regardless of what he says, it'd be more interesting if they had brought on guests who have different views to him to create a better debate. There is nothing that interesting about a one sided review show that goes for an hour long than the show they're reviewing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah his whole "as long as its not Cena" reasoning goes i disagree with it. Roman sucks just as bad, at least Cena feels comfortable on the mic and doesn't flub lines left and right. I hate both guys and don't want neither guy in the main event but being happy about Reigns just because its someone other than Cena is stupid, its still a shit wrestler who can't cut a good promo overcoming the odds and beating everyone.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

laineytheman said:


> I don't watch his videos so I agree with that point, I just hate the idea of him representing wrestling fans in general considering he is probably the most popular wrestling 'fan' on youtube. The people he talks to seem to agree with him a lot, regardless of what he says, it'd be more interesting if they had brought on guests who have different views to him to create a better debate. There is nothing that interesting about a one sided review show that goes for an hour long than the show they're reviewing.


Better representative than the guy that showed his dick to the public because people were saying he had a small dick...Never saw that video by the way. :wink2:


----------

